# Thermistor temperature probe build



## Thefatdoghead (2/3/18)

I needed a heap of thermistor temp probes for my brewery. 
I've seen them for 16 bucks a peice but none have the option to unplug the cable from the probe.
This isn't my idea. I got this build idea from embedded control concepts website. 
I decided to make 10 probes at once. I got the really accurate thermistors.
Anyway build to come with pictures. Let me know if you want to buy any. Probably sell em for 40 bucks each.


----------



## steveoonline (18/4/18)

Any progress on this mate?


----------

